# GINA - The BMW Group Design philosophy



## Corey Milne (May 22, 2008)

I don't know if I like it or not, does have an attractive look I suppose, very different though.


----------



## overeasy (Jul 4, 2008)

has clean lines, at least its good for pr


----------



## chinchillables (Jul 9, 2008)

tim330i said:


>


Looks like it'd attract a lot of attention... that's about it though.


----------



## ECsZ3Dream (Jul 11, 2008)

As with all BMWs, it's not just how it looks, it's how it drives. I remember the new Nissan Z that came out a few years ago, everyone was enamored with it, but in the end, it was a Nissan and was soon forgotten. It's the sheer joy of driving a BMW that makes the car memorable. They're built first for performance, then style & comfort. That's what makes them so great...

If this car is a "true" BMW, it will be more than just noticed and forgotten. I'm quite sure the technology is going to be ahead of the curve for quite some time if these cars ever see the road.


----------



## Pigboy550 (Apr 6, 2006)

Any BMW that can, effectively, "blink" at you is a winner in my book.


----------



## Viktor (Jul 4, 2007)

So... how do you wash it?


----------

